# Wax ring leaking again?



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

My first customer called awhile ago and said there toilet is leaking at the base. I go out and pull the toilet and the ring was leaking, so I replaced it and went on my merry way. Get a call 2 days ago and they said it is leaking again. So I went out and pulled the toilet and it had been leaking again so I asked if they had a backed up sewer problem. 
Yes the had in the past. But she didn't know now. I pulled the c/o plug and saw that it had backed up in the past but could not get it to back up myself.

So I tell them that there is a good chane they have a sewer problem and if it happens again call me. 
So about ten minutes ago they call and said it just happened again and pushed out a bunch of water when flushed- only once then later it flushed fine. My question is (maybe I'm dumb) is this a backed up sewer or a vent problem? 
As far as I could tell there is only one vent in the house on an added on utility room that ties into the main line some where in the yard. I'm going there tomorrow with my k50 and hopefully I'll be able to fix the problem


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Is the floor flexing the WC is setting on?


----------



## bigdawginc (Sep 6, 2010)

good ole fashioned common sense! run the water c if u can get it 2 back up! check the curb trap or clean out out front or wherever it exits the property!!!! spend some time there it will make u look more professional!! good luck


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Matt said:


> Is the floor flexing the WC is setting on?


No, it's a slab. The flange is good also, all PVC plumbing built about 20 years ago. The original ring that lasted 20 years was a Kant leak with the foam in the middle


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

bigdawginc said:


> good ole fashioned common sense! run the water c if u can get it 2 back up! check the curb trap or clean out out front or wherever it exits the property!!!! spend some time there it will make u look more professional!! good luck


Checked the man hole where it ties in and it is all PVC, no roots. Originally on septic, then city main came through 10 years ago


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

I flushed the toilet with buckets of water last time I was there and it took three like it should, the 4th didn't flush right.


----------



## bigdawginc (Sep 6, 2010)

*plg syndrome*

 how old is the toilet?


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

bigdawginc said:


> how old is the toilet?


20 years, but it has had the guts replaced at least once with a fluidmaster.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

You have a drain problem s what it sounds like to me. If they didn't plunge it your just not getting a good seal when your setting it and any backup at all leaks. Clean the drain.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Have you discharged the washer and checked the clean out? It puts more water in the line than the toilet. If the problem is outside, the washer should make it happen.

Be cautious with the K50. 5/8" can become a real rat's nest in pipe larger than 2". If the blockage is minor it might do the trick.

Be sure your client is aware that your warranty against leaks in water closets is restricted to water exiting. You know that drains are a one-way street but your customer may need to be educated.

Recently found pieces of shingles in the san tee behind the closet bend. Toilet worked great with fluid but not with paper. Was able to see it with a compact mirror after pulling the toilet. Got it with a closet auger after we saw where the problem was.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Have you discharged the washer and checked the clean out? It puts more water in the line than the toilet. If the problem is outside, the washer should make it happen.
> 
> Be cautious with the K50. 5/8" can become a real rat's nest in pipe larger than 2". If the blockage is minor it might do the trick.
> 
> ...


When I talked to her tonight I asked about other drains ( as I did the first and second time out) and she said the washer gurgles but doesn't overflow. After thinking about it awhile I think the washer drain may be blocked which is the path to the only vent


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

plumbpro said:


> When I talked to her tonight I asked about other drains ( as I did the first and second time out) and she said the washer gurgles but doesn't overflow. After thinking about it awhile I think the washer drain may be blocked which is the path to the only vent


 You're doing exactly what you need to do....You just need to do it a lot faster....:thumbsup:


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Airgap said:


> You're doing exactly what you need to do....You just need to do it a lot faster....:thumbsup:


I thought the sewer was the problem when I first got there, that's why I asked them. Then when I went back, I was just second guessing my work. Though in 6 years I have not had a wax ring problem. I have had toilets with a hairline crack in the trap, but this toilet was not new.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

plumbpro said:


> I thought the sewer was the problem when I first got there, that's why I asked them. Then when I went back, I was just second guessing my work. Though in 6 years I have not had a wax ring problem. I have had toilets with a hairline crack in the trap, but this toilet was not new.


 a good portion of the time the customer just makes things harder to diagnose....What i meant was how you were thinking everything through....


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Airgap said:


> a good portion of the time the customer just makes things harder to diagnose....What i meant was how you were thinking everything through....


I should have asked the question "why is the wax ring leaking?". I thought is was just old (20 yrs), but that was obviously the wrong answer.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

are you sure its the wax ring and maybe not a small sand hole some where in the bowl?


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

house plumber said:


> are you sure its the wax ring and maybe not a small sand hole some where in the bowl?


I checked the bowl over, but it has been in use for 20 yrs without a leak. I have had the sand hole problem on new bowls.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

not doubting you at all, but maybe use some food coloring in it


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

house plumber said:


> not doubting you at all, but maybe use some food coloring in it


Would you just put it in the bowl wit water and leave it?


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Push on the tank when you flush you may have a leaner and seperating the gaskets from the bowl when it is flushed.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Yeah, but if there is an older lady in the house....whatever you do...don't use RED.

Ask me how I know...............:laughing:


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

I was thinking red from the start, and it is an old lady


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I almost gave her a heart attack, I left the bathroom to do some other things around the house. She forgot and used the toilet...then looked in the bowl, she thought she was bleeding to death.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

You may have some 'splainin' to do if food coloring stains the grout on the tile floor.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Found the problem, the old bowl was cracked , it was an in obvious hairline crack on the underside


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

plumbpro said:


> Found the problem, the old bowl was cracked , it was an in obvious hairline crack on the underside


I knew it. Did I not tell you. :laughing:


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Ron said:


> I knew it. Did I not tell you. :laughing:


You called it, just never ran into that issue on an old wc


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I just had one where a sand hole/pit showed up in the tank 30 years later.

The HO put epoxy putty on the outside and it worked for about 3 weeks, then she called.


----------

